# Canon Powershot A430



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

After some searching, & much review reading, eventually went for this Canon at Â£130.00 on the High St.

My main criteria were, picture quality, ease of use, good macro, movie/audio and 'normal' batteries & AC/DC.

Spec suggests this will do it, plus there are plenty of useful features to 'play' with.

My very first shot


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Dapper,

The Canon PowerShot range is superb IMO. You cant buy better for the money.









I've owned the A70, A85 and A95...currently have the A620....and this is the one you should have bought









Very nice first shot .... I'm sure you'll take many more with your PowerShot.

Taken with A620:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> The Canon PowerShot range is superb. You cant buy better for the money.


That's the conclusion that I came to









I would have gone for the A620 but I'd set myself a budget of about Â£150.00. As it turned out I had enough left over for a 1Gb SD card (Â£30!).

Cheers.

ps. Nice shot & I do like that watch


----------

